# 89 Klein Quantum tubing sticker



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

In the late 80's early 90's Klein had a sticker on the seat tube, just under the top tube, that had some text and then on top of the text was KLEIN 816, I believe it was the tubing designation. If someone out there has an older Klein frame with this sticker, could you possibly photograph it and/or post what the text said.

Thanks in advance.
WW
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## jimmer0 (Jan 10, 2006)

Klein 816
Power Tubing TM
Aluminum-Magnesium Alloy
Heat Treated
U.S. Patent # 4,500,103

Hope that helps.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Jimmer0


----------

